# 46 gallon bowfront stocking question



## shady07 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi guys

I just had a question about stocking my 46 gallon bowfront. I was doing some research and was intrested in stocking my aquarium with the following fish

1 x Rainbow shark (research on RTBS has led me to belive that they are more agressive then the rainbow shark)
7-9 x Tiger Barbs
1 X Gold/Blue/Opaline 
Maybe another group of small schooling fish or a pair of medium sized fish?

I was wondering if this set up would work. Ive read many places that tiger barbs can get along with other fish as long as their kept in high numbers

My tank is fully cycled and has moderate decoration density

Thanks so much


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

First, you do not want to put sedate fish with long fins (the gourami) in with notorious fin nippers (the Tiger Barb).

Second, Rainbow Shark is a bit milder than the Red Tailed Shark, but at 6 inches a longer tank (4-feet) is recommended.

Check the profiles for more info. Profiles are under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page. If the name is used the same in posts as i the profile, it will shade, as those did here, and you can click them for that profile.

And, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:-D

Byron.


----------



## shady07 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey thanks for the warm welcome 

yeah i was going some reading and tiger barbs dont seem like the best tankmate for gourami's. However i came across the rosy barb. It seems more docile then the Tiger and have read about people keeping them together. How would you rate that idea

Thanks


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

shady07 said:


> Hey thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> yeah i was going some reading and tiger barbs dont seem like the best tankmate for gourami's. However i came across the rosy barb. It seems more docile then the Tiger and have read about people keeping them together. How would you rate that idea
> 
> Thanks


This is not a small fish either, attaining at least 3 inches though some sources say up to 6 inches. Any fish this large, especially when it is an active swimmer as all barbs are, needs a 4-foot tank or larger.

The other issue is the activeness mentioned above; all barb are like this, as are all the danio species. These should not be housed with slow sedate fish like gourami, angels, and others, as the constant swimming activity--and in healthy barbs and danio we are talking fast swimming around the tank--is annoying to slow fish that like to cruise among plants in quiet waters like swamps.

This is mentioned in our profile, please check those. And remember that such information has to be general, based upon the normal activity/behaviour/temperament of the majority of fish in a given species. Just as with people, there can be individual fish that do not conform to the "norm," but it is not wise to take such a risk because the norm is usually the way, and fish that deviate from it might sometimes do so because something is not to their liking in the aquarium and this can cause various responses from the fish.

Byron.


----------

